# Cleansing of Cardiff's homeless



## nogojones (Jul 27, 2012)

In the Echo a couple of days ago, it's been reported that the Cardiff Retail Partnership want the coppers to utilise the old vagrancy laws to jail homeless people for three months while the Olympics are on as they create a bad impression for olympic visitors. 

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...homeless-in-time-for-olympics-91466-31452509/

Last night nearly 100 concerned locals turned up to an organising meeting to protest against the demonisation of the poorest and most vulnerable in society.

There will be a protest event next week in the city centre  - details to follow, with the demands that:

1. The South Wales Police issue a statement that they will not be clearing the homeless off the streets in the coming month
2. That the retail partnership retract their statement with an apology and put their money where their mouth is by making a annual donation to Shelter Cymru.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 27, 2012)

posted a bit about this on the 'olympics depress me thread'
the "spokesperson" is a partner at a jewellers on st mary st
the police and council have said that there is no evidence of any increase.

the bloke is an idiot, hope he enjoys his Streisand effect


----------



## nogojones (Jul 28, 2012)

Details for next weeks protest...

We will be meeting at 6pm, on Wednesday 1st Aug on the grass outside City Hall (by the big Olympic rings) to  show our support for the homeless people of our city and all those who commit the crime of being poor.​ 
This looks like it should be a fairly decent sized event as 100 people turned up to the organising event alone. Please spread this as much as possible. more information can be found on the facebook page "solidarity with the homeless people of Cardiff" ​http://www.facebook.com/events/286517101456086/


----------

